

Why has the Russian economy plunged so suddenly? - trextrex
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2014/12/28/just_how_badly_has_uncle_volodya_messed_up_the_russian_economy/

======
known
How Hitler defied the bankers
[http://open.salon.com/blog/gordon_wagner/2010/05/11/how_hitl...](http://open.salon.com/blog/gordon_wagner/2010/05/11/how_hitler_defied_the_bankers)

